# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  15 जनवरी, 2011 : थल सेना दिवस

## guruji

*
आज भारतीय थल सेना दिवस है।
15 जनवरी, 1949 को* *फील्ड मार्शल करियप्पा ने ब्रिटिश कमाण्डर फ़्रांसिस बूचर से थल सेना की कमान अपने हाथ में ली थी।
*

----------

